# Deckhand



## kodyb87 (Sep 2, 2009)

Since the tourist season is right around the corner, I'm looking to get back on a boat. I have some experience bottom fishing and trolling. More than willing to wash the boat for a while and really just looking to learn more than anything.I willwork for CHEAP and I am available any time any day. My phone number is (850)691-5523 or send me a pm. Thanks, Kody.


----------



## kodyb87 (Sep 2, 2009)

And any of you guys that are running private trips and just want an extra hand on the boat, I would love to tag along. I will rig baits, run the gaff, and do all the typical deckhand stuff for free just to get out on the water. Thanks.


----------

